# Body Spasms?



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

For a few months now whenever I lay down in bed I start to have what I can only describe as body spasms. After some time of laying still random parts of my body suddenly jerk around quite quickly. I have no control of it. I'll call them body spasms for now. It doesn't hurt but, it is a bit wierd to be relaxing and then suddenly my body rapidly contorts on its own. 

A somewhat similar thing happened when one of my therapists put me under hypnosis. Instead of relaxing my body shook uncontrollably. I even had trouble breathing. My therapist suggested that I was very tense.

Anyone have experience with these "body spasms?"


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

i used to have this problem for a while due to severe stress, once you relax it should start to slowly stop in its own time, also its normal for most people to have a couple of body twitches when falling asleep. hope this helps^^


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I can sometimes feel the blood pulsing in my veins, sorta spasming if that counts.


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

Qolselanu said:


> My therapist suggested that I was very tense.


Wow, aren't they helpful. :roll

Sounds like you might have some magnesium deficiency. Involuntary muscle spams and contractions (as well as twitches) are supposed to be a sign.


----------



## Cherry (May 30, 2006)

I had a full blown muscule spasm hitting my whole body one morning when I found myself unable to get out of bed. It was very painful as I tried to move, as if a charlehorse times 10 on the pain scale and overall stiffness.Of course, this was due to all the stress that at the time I unknownly had built up.


----------



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

OP: I get that too! Exactly that. Now it's only my spinal region (and it happens sitting, standing, laying) but it has been legs and arms before. Back then it was just my limbs and now it's just my spinal region. I told my doctor but she was at a loss to explain it. Maybe I should tell my therapist. 

I probably should tell my psychiatrist too. But... it's most difficult for me to contact him. I don't know the etiquette. I don't know what it is about my *psychiatrist* either. It could be that he never had much contact with me; it was always with his nurse. I'm very adverse to contacting him, more than others.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks for the responses everyone. I'll look into intaking more magnesium. I also have muscle relaxant medication that I got from my GP for neck pain. That med would probably help tone down my twitches/spasms.

Lyrics Suite, I failed to mention the context of when he told me I was tense. Theres tense, and then there's _me_.



Noca said:


> I can sometimes feel the blood pulsing in my veins, sorta spasming if that counts.


I get that too sometimes. Except it feels so bad that it feels like its not blood, but hate or anger racing through my veins.


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

Try drinking a glass of water. You may be dehydrated and not even know it. And/or you may need some potassium. When I start having muscle spasm, I drink a bottle of water and eat a banana for the potassium and it works just about every time.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I doubt I'm dehydrated as I drink a lot of water everyday. Bottles and bottles worth. And coincidently I have been eating a lot of bananas lately. Hmm. Last night my spasms were few and weak. I don't know if that's because I've been eating bananas lately or that I went to my friends house and after I was just socially tired and had a easier time going to sleep.


----------



## Augustinus (Mar 17, 2007)

I get that too. Sometimes it's frequent, but on the whole it is rare for me. What happens is that my head will suddenly jerk to one side, usually to the left. Another strange sensation is a constant feeling of wanting to stretch my neck, fingers and arms in weird positions and almost to the point of ripping the muscles. Weird!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Are you taking any meds? Certain anti-psychotics can cause muscle twitching, cramping and "jerking" of the limbs.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

so weird has happened to me before too. My leg or something


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

If your taking any meds it could be a side effect as Phoebus already mentioned. I was on wellbutrin for a week and i was having muscle spasms and electric jolts in my jaw and legs sometimes that were painfully.


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

I get this on occasion. I'll be in bed trying to fall asleep and then my body, especially my legs, twitch to where it's almost like I jump. It's weird. I don't know how to describe this, but I have also had that experience while trying to fall asleep, where the sensation is almost like falling down a set of stairs. That is a possibility about magnesium, as I have been thinking I might have a magnesium deficiency for other reasons, and this would kind of make sense then.


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

I have had weird pulsating or beats under my skin all over for at least a year or more. They come and go. I used to have them only occasionally now it is quite more often.


----------



## kaye (Oct 14, 2008)

that leg jerk during sleep is called Restless Legs Syndrome. They say it causes sleep deprivation, because when it happens it wakes up the body/person. I personally, based on my experience, believe that sleep deprivation leads to having the Restless Legs, which then probably makes the sleeping worse. I've had my legs jerk at times, and I have had quite a lot of problems sleeping in the recent past, and that's when it came up. No occurrances of it in some time.


----------



## ivankaramazov (Aug 22, 2009)

I get myoclonic jerks when falling asleep. I mostly notice it when I'm in bed with a girl, and she's all 'why are you kicking me?' Sometimes I'll notice it alone, because I'll twitch too hard and hurt myself or something.

I got checked out when I first noticed it and was told it was normal. Sounds like you may have something else going on, though.


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

I often get these spasms right before falling asleep, usually once or twice a week. It doesn't really bother me.


----------



## aristole (Dec 12, 2003)

*stored stress in muscle tissues*

When I took up transcendental meditation up during the 1970's my body particularily the shoulders, the abdominal area would shake violently. It was kind of distracting to medititation practice as I became more aware of those sensations. The teachers at the time thought it was stress release stored in the muscles. Currently when I do deep breathing type of meditation I do have control of the spasm which can be distracting. Ocassionally I do repeat a mantra as done in TM and let my body shake . My best guess it is stored body stress being released.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

ivankaramazov said:


> I get myoclonic jerks when falling asleep. I mostly notice it when I'm in bed with a girl, and she's all 'why are you kicking me?' Sometimes I'll notice it alone, because I'll twitch too hard and hurt myself or something.
> 
> I got checked out when I first noticed it and was told it was normal. Sounds like you may have something else going on, though.


I know someone who had jerking movements in the hands that were due to a medication. They were put on a muscle relaxant for it.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

What a strange coincidence. I have the same problem that worsens with anxiety or poor nutrition/sleep. I googled about it just 2 days ago and action myoclonus exactly described my symptom, which I thought was more like essential tremor for so long. And now I see a necro'd thread about it with lots of replies.


----------

